# Hemp Goddess' Garden



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 20, 2017)

Just a quick shot of the backyard.  I have 8 plants in 20 and 25 gal fabric plants.  I have soaker hose run to each one that is on an automatic timer.  Want to try and keep it simple for my sis and her friend as I have been in Idaho alot. I have 2 other smaller plants that I have not transplanted yet. 

View attachment 20170620_094929.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jun 20, 2017)

beautiful


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 20, 2017)

:watchplant:


----------



## Kraven (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks clean and ready to produce....really a good looking OD THG.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 20, 2017)

great start THG!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, you are so ahead of me... great job THG!  So happy for you. What ya got growing in those big ole pots?  You are legal!  woohoo.  I think you may have a big harvest. lol


----------



## Budlight (Jun 21, 2017)

Looks really good I really can't wait to watch them explode


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks all.    

Rosebud, I have lots and lots of Satori growing.  I had problems with some of the CBD plants I started, so decided that I will probably do a CBD run indoors in the winter.   What I have are 2 Buck-eye Purple cross (seeds from last year's crop), 1 Shark Shock CBD, and the rest Satori clones.

I can't wait to watch them explode either!  Hoping for a good outdoor crop this year.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 21, 2017)

The greenest mojo i have being sent. Be sure to check for thrip with a loupe, they are all over oregon and washington.

I got some great cbd clones i will share with you if i can clone them. I am fighting thrip daily and plants won't clone if they have that, something about sucking the life out of you. I am thinking about taking some today.. wish me luck.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2017)

Wow, I am so jealous. That's a dream come true garden. You peeps in legal states are so lucky. I can't wait to see them at harvest. OMG!


Grow 'em green HG.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2017)

Hackerman, it was not too long ago that I was saying the same thing.  Yes, us peeps in legal states are so lucky--I do not take it for granted.  It is not just the being able to grow legally, but the being able to imbibe legally.  No worries about leaving a baggie, grinder, and pipe on the end table.  Don't have to worry about the smell because the satellite guy is coming. Etc, etc, etc.

Rosebud, I will take all green mojo I can get, especially from you!  This growing organic is such a new ballgame to me.  And wishing you great cloning mojo, too.  You have inspired me now.  I think I will take a few cuts off the Shark Shock CBD I have going.  Cloning can still be hit or miss with me.  Did great with the Satori--hence the 6 Satori plants in the garden.  I will check all the plants for thrips--I have never had them before (knocking furiously on wood).   Removed 3 boys from the neighbor's garden yesterday.  He had a small male that appeared to have a few open pollen sacs, but I don't believe that my girls are far enough along to be pollinated. 

Start of summer yesterday--longest day of the year!  My longest day was 15 hours and 30 minutes long--sunrise at 6:05, sunset at 9:35.  I am on the far west side of the mountain time zone at about 44 degrees latitude, so it gets dark fairly late (for the continental US that is).


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 22, 2017)

The thing with organics is you have to feed 2 weeks before they tell you they are hungry. That is a trick. If you top dress, that helps a lot. Let me know if i can help you. Are you using EM1? do.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2017)

Yes, using EM1.  Duck pretty much convinced me of the importance of doing that.  The feeding before they are hungry is the hard part to get down.  With hydro, everything reacts right now.  They were looking a bit peaked before I transplanted them--I believe they were hungry.  Even though I used super soil, I mixed it down about quite a bit.  I was worried about burning the Satori, which are such light eaters.  So, I do plan to top dress and feed teas.  I have a 50 gal barrel and my Little Giant submersible pump to make and deliver teas.  I just bought a 30 lb bag of worm castings as my worms can't make as many castings as I need.  But they do contribute.  I will be calling on you as the seasons goes on.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jun 22, 2017)

Looks like a nice garden there THG, every day I'm checking the mail for seed to start my first outdoor organic grow in the flower bed. Maybe today is the day.... I'm watching and learning, from you and miss Rosebud...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 23, 2017)

Rosebud, could you tell me more about top dressing?  Also, what do you like to use as mulch?

2RedEyes, hoping your seeds get here soon.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 23, 2017)

I mulch with straw to keep in moisture. I top dress with bat guanos and worm castings.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jun 23, 2017)

I top dress my plants using a 3claw garden fork...scratch the first inch or so and apply your castings/blood/bonemeal...then water it in...breaks the top crust up so the soil is quicker at absorbing these items...just how I roll....hth



mojo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2017)

Just thought I'd post up a pic of the garden.  The heat has most likely adversely affected growth.  I am not sure we have had a day under 90, with most days being 95-105.  And of course with these hot days comes the really low humidity. I mist them several times a week after the sun has gone down.  I have also made up a couple of batches of compost tea to feed them.  Got a batch going right now.  I have been giving them a foliar feeding with the tea and then a day or two later, water them with the tea.  They seem to like that.  The plants in the foreground are tomatoes that need to be staked. 

View attachment 20170726_102137.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2017)

Holy cow batman, trees and they haven't even started flowering...look out THG. Nice job honey bunch!  Good for you outdoors and all.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Jul 28, 2017)

Lookin nice THG!


----------



## Kraven (Jul 28, 2017)

Toss us an update....bet it really rocking now. Peace


hahahaha oops, 


Looking great THG...they have blown up and look great


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 28, 2017)

Rosebud, I couldn't have done it without you.  You are my organic guru.  I sure am liking these fabric pots.  I worried a little at first about fabric pots this big (20 and 25 gal)--I worried about them getting too hot, I worried about them not keeping their shape, I worried about them being hard to water.  None of that happened.  I think next year I may go with bigger ones.   I am also quite happy with the soaker hose system that is watering them.  It is controlled by a timer set to run early in the morning.  I have a filter on the hose that filters out things like chlorine and heavy metals.  

Most of that is Satori--I really hate running out of Satori.  I can't wait to share a bowl or 2 or 80 with you.  I know you are growing mostly CBDs.  I only have 1 CBD going--think I will do an indoor run of all CBDs this winter.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 28, 2017)

i will trade satori for cbd.  I know i love smart pots. They do keep their shape and all the things you said.   I have some fantastic clones this year. I can save you some. I have 5 cbd's and 4 recreational. lol


----------



## Budlight (Jul 28, 2017)

THG  do you ever watch any YouTube on organic growing if so I will send you some links of some really excellent guys to watch they do a lot of Notill  not sure if I spelled it correctly  and talk and explain a lot about microbes and a lot of different things like that  are usually grow with GH  but I think when I move to BC after watching some of these guys I think I will slowly start to switch over to it  let me know if you're interested same with you Rose


----------



## tcbud (Jul 28, 2017)

Beautiful garden Goddess.

Try out those bigger pots and your plants will be over the fence line height.

I don't get adverse growth from the heat and we never mist/spray them. I don't think we have had a day under 100f for the last month and many days over 105f. I do get some shade after 5pm tho.

I am so happy you are legal and no longer have to worry about the cable guy. Now you can tip him in weed. Lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah, the heat has been bad this year in a lot of places.  It is 103 here right now with 9% humidity.  I pretty much have to have everything outside done by 10 in the morning.


----------



## Kraven (Aug 2, 2017)

Y'all hang in there in this heat and don't let the bear catch you. Peace


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 4, 2017)

THG Or Miss Rosebud, you guys were talking about something called EM1 on the previous page. Can you expand a bit on the what, why and how of that. Thanks!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2017)

I thought I'd post up a few pics. 

View attachment 20170910_125032.jpg


View attachment 20170910_125800.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2017)

A couple more 

View attachment 20170910_125725.jpg


View attachment 20170910_125747.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2017)

Dang I hate it when they're sideways.  Going to fix this next time. 

View attachment 20170910_125734.jpg


View attachment 20170912_170445.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2017)

2RedEyes said:


> THG Or Miss Rosebud, you guys were talking about something called EM1 on the previous page. Can you expand a bit on the what, why and how of that. Thanks!




I am sorry, i just saw this, here it is at Amazon. It is beneficial micorbes.https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000BY8L92/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2017)

THG, Little Doobie, how happy does that make you to see that  every day. Those big ole plants are so  big...  I know it makes you smile. Love it.. I think ya got some 'maters.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 12, 2017)

That is just amazing. I always get so jealous when I see pics from you outdoor growers.

Beautiful garden HG.

I love that blue stuff in the background where the clouds should be. What do you guys call that, sky? Yeah, blue sky. I have heard of that. We have clouds pretty much 365. 

I hope some day to live in a beautiful place like that and have an awesome outdoor garden like that. I would just sit on my porch all day and watch them grow. LMAO

Beautiful job so far. I can't wait to see the harvest.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 12, 2017)

Got a few monsters out there. Looking good THG :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2017)

Oh Rosebud, you know it makes me happy!  The last pic is the view from the sliding glass door in the living room.  It looks right out into the backyard and my little garden.  

Hackerman, I felt like you for years!  I envied the gardens that Rosebud, tcbud, and ston-loc grew and knew that I wanted to be able to do the same.  I also hope that you are able to have your own awesome garden one day.  Ahhh, the sky!  When I moved to Oregon, people asked me if I miss the mountains.  I do, but I realized that I had also missed the sky all those years I lived in the mountains.  I lived in a little hollow and was surrounded by trees.  I had to go outside and look up to see the sky.  This is big sky country here and I love the big brilliantly blue sky and the abundant sunshine.

Ston-loc, you have been an inspiration for me!  

Thanks all!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 13, 2017)

Beautiful garden THG!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2017)

Looking outstanding! I see many big big outdoor gardens for you in the future. I'm so happy for you. Got to love those veggies.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2017)

I think I will go with bigger pots next year.  The black ones are 25 gal and the white ones are 20 gal.  Think I will go to 50 or bigger next year.  And I think I will spread them out more.  They didn't seem that close together when they were small.  Now, I have 4 growing all together.  It is hard to tell where one plant ends and another starts.  I hid in there yesterday.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 15, 2017)

Wouldn't raised beds be easier than giant pots? Or, dig holes? My 2 gallon pots are a pain. I can't imagine a 30 to 50 gallon pot. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2017)

I agree, get a soil test this fall. they aren't real expensive or at least they weren't 25 years ago when i got one.:~) It is so worth it. If you got one this fall, you could add amendments in the very early spring or winter.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2017)

My original thought was to put raised beds in, but I just didn't get it done this spring.  I may still go that way, although I do like the way the pots have performed.  

I would love to plant in the ground, but my ground is just soo hard.  Unless I removed huge amounts of native soil and replaced it with good dirt, planting in the ground is a no-go.  It took me 2 days to dig a 20 foot trench to run some PVC water line and I only put that a foot underground.  We rototilled the yard twice, but the ground just repacks when you walk on it.  And we really didn't get down much further than 6".  

My neighbor informed me just recently that he is getting a skid steer.  I may be able to bring in and move serious amount of soil if he does.  LOL--we didn't get into the moving dirt aspect, we were talking about moving snow if this winter is as bad as next.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 16, 2017)

I have the same problem with soil here. When I bought my house 30 years ago and planted all around it, it was a nightmare. A pick-ax was the only thing that would break the soil. A rototiller just bounced off the top. LOL

I'm sure.... a contributing factor to the way my back feels today, 30 years later. LOL

For our veg garden, we did raised beds. Also a pain but a lot easier than digging in the concrete soil. LOL


----------



## Action (Sep 16, 2017)

I have only 1 plant (My first) On my deck. I want to grow more next year,do any of you have deer around ? I have lots of deer so will I need to fence ?
Thanks
Jack


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2017)

Action, I believe that all states require that the plants be fenced.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 16, 2017)

I have a 5 foot wire fence all around my property. The deer jump over it like I step over a rock. LOL

It's actually quite beautiful to see them do it. What strength and muscle.  They stand right next to the fence, parallel to it and they just spring right over it, almost sideways. Pretty impressive.

Years ago we planted hostas all around the back of our property. The deer love them. Plus, it keeps them away from the hosts in the front yard. LOL


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Oct 5, 2017)

Any problems with insects?



> the satellite guy is coming


(I think maybe you are already imbibing some.)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 12, 2017)

No problems with insects this year.  I had read that foliar spraying helps keep insects away, so every time I made tea, I sprayed the plants.  

Getting cold, but I am hoping that the Satori can go another 10 days to 2 weeks.  I have taken some test buds from the purple plants and will start harvesting those.  They are so purple 
that they are almost black. 

View attachment 20171011_153052.jpg


View attachment 20171011_175314.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 12, 2017)

That purple is so pretty. I could see it in a wedding bouquet. LOL.. Your garden is amazing. I hope you can get two more weeks.  I am so happy you have that garden in your back yard.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Oct 12, 2017)

What temps can they withstand at night? Wonderful garden.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 13, 2017)

THG, that purple shoulda been entered in the BOTM... Very intense color there, very pretty!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 13, 2017)

Great looking plants, awesome buddage.

Careful of the freeze. Frost shouldn't hurt them much, if only for a couple hours overnight. I'm holding out on the Satori here as long as I can too. Two weeks tho, is way beyond what my climate will allow, unless we get a up spike in overnight temps....then there is rain.

Sometimes you have to take them with only cloudy. Outdoor, you watch the weatherman like a hawk.

The purps are oh so beautiful.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2017)

The temps were a huge concern.  I knew they would not survive the frost we had predicted.  So, I called my friend from Idaho to come help me.  We (he, me, and my sister's buddy) worked our butts off yesterday and got a structure put up over the plants.  Good thing, too.  It was 27 last night.  Tonight is supposed to be 26, 28 on Sun night and then temps will be back above freezing for awhile.  So, I am hoping that I can give them a bit more time.  We generally have beautiful weather through October here, but we do get some nights with frost.  The purples are starting to turn, so I will be starting on harvesting them soon.  I will send my buddy from Idaho home with a big cola (we just always have to figure a way for him to safely smuggle it back into the dark ages--Idaho).  The Satori just needs to put on some more bulk.  I generally take those with mostly clear trichs, but the buds just don't have the bulk they should.  Tcbud, you may want to take some of that Satori/Haze before cloudy and give it a try.  

2RedEyes, thank you.  I am quite happy with the purps.  Since these were a cross of Mel's Buck-eye Purple (last year my neighbor had a male he didn't get  out of his garden), I didn't know how much of the purple color might carry through.  I am very pleasantly surprised that the cross is as purple as the original.  Truly, anyone who wants purple bud, should try Buck-eye Purple.  So purple they are almost black.  I take bad pictures--that pic really does not do the plant justice.  While I would never purposely stress my plants to get purple, the Satori does get a nice purple to it from the cold--sometimes unavoidable.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 14, 2017)

38 here this morning... harvest is on. good luck.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 18, 2017)

A few more pics 

View attachment 20171012_141319.jpg


View attachment 20171012_141608.jpg


View attachment 20171017_124912.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 18, 2017)

Wow, THG. That looks incredible. Big, fat, purple buds...gotta love it.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 19, 2017)

Pretty colors!


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 19, 2017)

Beautiful. Nice trim job, too.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 22, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Wow, THG. That looks incredible. Big, fat, purple buds...gotta love it.



Could not have said it better.

Wow!


----------



## Lesso (Oct 23, 2017)

Beautiful purples on those buds. Satori is a special strain.


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 23, 2017)

How is the harvest? Are you all done?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks everyone.  The purple sure did turn out purple.  That is Mel's genetics crossed with an unknown male.  I was so pleased that the purple remained dominant in the 2 plants I grew this summer.  It just makes for such a striking bud.  

Oh, Rosebud, I am not even close to being done.  I have about 2-1/2 plants done out of 8.  One of the purples was a big plant with dense buds.  I think I got about 1-1/2 pounds from it--maybe a bit more.  I have a bit under 19 ounces bagged up, but sent baggies home with my buddy from Idaho, my daughter, and gave a bag to my neighbor that I never weighed.  The CBD plant is done.  She was not very big, so didn't take long.  I am about 1/2 way through with a Satori.  Boy has my house been aromatic!  

My (45 yo) daughter came over Saturday and Sunday so I could sew a Halloween costume for her.  She helped me trim a bit on Sun night.  After about 10 minutes, she mentioned that it wasn't as easy as it looked.  She didn't last long.  Sis helped today.  Even though her right arm is still paralyzed, she helped a lot.  Seems I cant do more than about 4 or 5 ounces a day by myself.  A friend from Idaho may be coming over the first of the week...keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 23, 2017)

I have to assume that you outdoor growers use one of those rotary bud trimmers.

I still trim all the colas by hand but all the smaller buds go onto the grill (as I call it LOL)


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes Hackerman, I do use a rotary bud trimmer, couldn't do it without it.  OH THG, i wish i was closer. I am glad your weather has stayed.  Good luck kiddo! Your sister is home and helping trim?? Awesome news. hugs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, I do have a bud trimmer.  I got it after I saw Rosebud's a couple of years ago.  I call mine the salad spinner.  

The weather really hasn't held--the plants are under shelter.  It has frosted almost every night and we had a few days of heavy rain and a few more of continual drizzle that they wouldn't have liked.  Though yesterday was absolutely beautiful weather and today is looking to be the same.  So thankful that we got the shelter up. 

Yes, Rosebud, even as close as we are, it is still a ways away.  I appreciate the thought so much as you must be horribly sick of trimming.  Sis has been home for about a month.  She goes to physical, occupational, and speech therapy twice a week and is making great progress.  Though still in a wheel chair, she can walk short distances with a walker.

Hackerman, I will be following your thread on methods to test cannabis.  If I was younger, I think that I would be getting into the lab side of cannabis testing.


----------



## Pus and Mucus (Feb 27, 2019)

WHOA that is the purplest purple of all time.  I have NEVER seen a purple that shade.  That purple is so deep it makes me wanna sing Hush and Smoke on the Water.


----------



## GodzWeedz (Feb 28, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> A few more pics
> 
> View attachment 246324
> 
> ...


Very Nice THG, I grew a sativa that was almost black myself. Very Pretty Budz, Dear


----------



## ziggyross (Mar 10, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Rosebud, I have lots and lots of Satori growing.  I had problems with some of the CBD plants I started, so decided that I will probably do a CBD run indoors in the winter.   What I have are 2 Buck-eye Purple cross (seeds from last year's crop), 1 Shark Shock CBD, and the rest Satori clones.
> 
> I can't wait to watch them explode either!  Hoping for a good outdoor crop this year.


Wow I wish I could get my hands on some Satori seeds. Ive been waiting and watching for them but they are always out of stock.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2019)

I always have to go hunting for Satori seeds, too.  OA Seeds has them in stock now.


----------

